
Understanding Intel's Ivy Bridge Random Number Generator (2012) - doppp
http://www.electronicdesign.com/learning-resources/understanding-intels-ivy-bridge-random-number-generator
======
dmitrygr
The main problem that people have with this, is basically there is no way to
verify that the design matches the actual implementation. At least there is no
way you or I could do it. After the Snowden Revelations, trusting becomes
difficult. That is why basically everyone who uses this instruction, mixes it
with other data to make sure that even if this generator really was
backdoored, the damage is limited

~~~
SFjulie1
Except with the right (obvious) non linear filter you can easily extract
orders of magnitude smaller signals randomly inserted in a white noise

That is the basics of how people in astronomy clean their signal.

[http://beauty-of-imagination.blogspot.fr/2012/09/fun-with-
si...](http://beauty-of-imagination.blogspot.fr/2012/09/fun-with-signal-
processing-and.html)

~~~
raverbashing
It's interesting how the blog post think this is surprising, and how some
basic techniques are rediscovered

The average filter is basically correlating the input signal with a (window
sized) square wave

It's one of the most basic denoising techniques available (for AWGN)

~~~
kortex
"The moving average is the most common filter in DSP, mainly because it is the
easiest digital filter to understand and use. In spite of its simplicity, the
moving average filter is optimal for a common task: reducing random noise
while retaining a sharp step response. This makes it the premier filter for
time domain encoded signals. However, the moving average is the worst filter
for frequency domain encoded signals, with little ability to separate one band
of frequencies from another."

It definitely depends on your domain, but moving average/median can be
extremely effective. (Or terrible, if mis-applied).

[http://www.analog.com/media/en/technical-
documentation/dsp-b...](http://www.analog.com/media/en/technical-
documentation/dsp-book/dsp_book_Ch15.pdf)

------
hatsunearu
Gosh, the most important image (Fig 1) is broken :(

edit: wait, all of them are :(

~~~
voltagex_
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130115144812/http://www.electro...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130115144812/http://www.electronicdesign.com/learning-
resources/understanding-intels-ivy-bridge-random-number-generator)

